# Hexton Mine (near Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Oct 7, 2012)

This mine, from what i know, is a few hundred years old, took us absolutely ages to find and the first time we went down, the photos did not come out focused at all so i went in the second time and managed to get some decent ones. In ww2 this mine was used as an air raid shelter, however the only proof of this now are marks where blast walls were and the original lighting wires.













just to show how dark it actually is...




Facing the entrance, you can see the lighting strips on the left




An old mug, jug, or tankard, i have no idea so you can tell me...




natural spring?




Visited with: monkeyboy2012, Racedaz72, intothedark78
Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2012)

The enamel jug/mug looks 20th C,great photos.


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 8, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> The enamel jug/mug looks 20th C,great photos.



Pretty old then


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice work, I do like seeing mines


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing 

Would the air raid shelter have just been for the mine workers or was there a WW2 base on site?


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 18, 2012)

chris said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Would the air raid shelter have just been for the mine workers or was there a WW2 base on site?



No, the mine itself is a few hundred years old, i think the public knew about it an just started going there, and then the government got involved and fitted it out properly with lighting and seats...


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 18, 2012)

Cracking set, good to see more people underground


----------



## Stussy (Oct 25, 2012)

Some really nice pics, at least its starting to get a second chance at life!


----------

